# The Most Quiet Air Pump



## jobber

Just doing some random equipment research. What has been the quietest air pump you have used. Share your experience or give a quite review. Rena? Whisper? Thx.


----------



## EDGE

Rena for small pump. Rena does't have as much juice compared to the tetra deep water. deep water, older series, was fairly loud.

Hagen for fish room pump. The basement sounds like a humming bird with the fishroom pump I picked up recently. Don't bother me too much as I don't sleep in the basement and keep the door close. But can get annoying after a while.


----------



## jobber

yeah im' running a petcetera right now and storing it inside the stand. but will soon need to give it back. know how you feel with the humming.


----------



## The Guy

*Top Fin 8000 not a bad pump to use.*

On the advise of a member I just bought a Top Fin 8000 to run all the tanks in my fish room I ganged the 4 outlets on the pump into a 1/2" pex header and have multi outlets for lots of uses as required , it's fairly quiet but you still have a small humming bird in the background.


----------



## gklaw

If you are using a small pump, try uspending in your cabinet on a couple of elastic bands to isolate the vibration.


----------



## rescuepenguin

We use the fusion pumps, they are virtually silent. the movement of the water makes more noise than the pump.


----------



## Mferko

i have 2 of the tetra "whisper" air pumps they work pretty good, can hear the air stone/water movement but not rly the pump though i have mine on the floor under the tanks


----------



## poiuy704

I have a whisper pump too, if it wasn't for the bubbles in the tank I wouldn't know it was there.


----------



## jobber

thanks everyone who posted their feedback. I went ahead and picked up a fusion 200. i tested both the fusion and rena at JLs. the Rena is ultra quiet; however, it was 3x as much as the fusion. the fusion is very quiet but the rena was noticeably quieter. I had to ask the fellow at JLs "is the pump even on?" as they both were very quiet. now i can get some better sleep


----------



## Sirrom

Maybe i'm just sensitive, I have a whisper 20 and a fusion 200, they are both loud as heck. The noise is alright if I do not attach any airline tubing, but once I do, the noise is insane. It's difficult to concentrate in the same room with the air pumps.


----------



## jkam

rena's slowly become loose and you'll have to keep tightening the screw on the bottom. Thats what happened to mine. When you don't tighten it, its extremely loud.. going to get a fusion when JL gets the big ones in.


----------



## ncutler

Another trick is to make a air pump silencer. Essentially the idea of it is to get a container large enough for it to hang inside without touching the sides. I found Dan-D-Pak Nuts come in some nice sizes containers. Then I drill a hole in the top for the airline tubing and carefully cut out a section for the plug to go through the top. Hang the air pump inside it such that it isn't touching the sides and use tape or silicone to seal it up. it easily cuts down the sound by 50% I've found.

DIY Air pump silencer

(since the post above, I found that the tape allowed for slippage, but silicone didn't)


----------



## neven

gklaw said:


> If you are using a small pump, try uspending in your cabinet on a couple of elastic bands to isolate the vibration.


i hung my petcetera 2 outlet one sort of like that, but i put the pump in a fish net and hung the net by one elastic


----------



## gklaw

Rob. I just love your practical idea. I suggested an elastic band as well but fish net eh !

The container should work as well. 

Ming, an elastic band through the eyelet and a hook inside your cabinet takes 2 minutes - if that solve your problem.

But for the container trick, you have to down a hold Kg of cashew - yum


----------



## 2wheelsx2

So the Rena was quieter to start, but gets louder with use? It'll be interesting to see if you find the Fusion to make more noise at night. I'm thinking about running an air pump at night in the cube because of the plants.


----------



## jobber

Since I have the fusion 200 air pump placed inside the stand cabinet, its less noticeable. There's a hum, but its both the xp4 and pump---just make sure there's an airstone attached which lowers the air pump noise. I can still get sleep and it doesn't bother me. Even though I could have paid an extra $70 for an eheim pro 3 .

Those are all great and practical solutions to remedy airpump noise. I'm going to try that out after I finish my 1kg dandypak pistachios. 

Thank you for your valuable input. Greatly appreciative.


----------



## Chappy

Fusions, Fusions,and MORE Fusions at my place!! IMO best bang for the buck, long lasting, and I find them virtually silent. After buying my first one at April's last year, I've since replaced all my other air pumps with Fusions and am VERY happy with them.


----------



## jobber

After 4 day's use, +1 on the fusion.
Bang for the buck is what I'm looking for 

Too bad some fish prices can't be said *plecos, ahem*


----------



## jkam

2wheelsx2 said:


> So the Rena was quieter to start, but gets louder with use? It'll be interesting to see if you find the Fusion to make more noise at night. I'm thinking about running an air pump at night in the cube because of the plants.


yeah it was silent when i first got it and then I guess from all the vibrating, the screws became loose. Now I have to keep tightening it every couple weeks or else it becomes really loud. I stopped using it a couple months ago because of that... It's just over a year old too.


----------



## hi-revs

+1 for fusion. The bubbles from the airstone makes more noise than my fusion.


----------



## Atom

I just got a cheap Marina Air Pump and the thing is garbage. It's louder than my filter which I already can't stand. Back to the store.

Has anyone used the Rena 50 Model or Whisper 10 Models? I need an inexpensive air pump that is silent or ultra quiet. Any stores locally where they will let me hear before I buy it? 

Thanks.


----------



## bigfry

I have used the Renas, 50, 100 and 200s.
Rena 50 is silent, Rena 100 is just quiet.
Rena 200 is getting the hmms.


----------



## jkam

get fusions. my fusion is the best/quietest air pump I've ever had. WAY better than the Rena 200.

They're also one of the most inexpensive air pumps if you get it at J&L too.


----------



## tang daddy

Those white ones at Jl, picked one up and it's dead silent and there is a dial to regulate how much air to use!

Best air pump IMO and cheap!!!


----------



## marko

*Air pumps*

The best air pump is no pump at all korila 4 never looked back.


----------

